# The New Workbench Journey



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*The Journey Begins*

I have been woodworking now, off and on as a definite amateur, for about 4-5 years now. And in all that time, I have never really had a proper workbench. I purchased a "workbench" from a local store that I assembled and then found to be very wimpy and flimsy. I also purcahsed a set of brackets for a workbench kit from Home Depot that I built using 2×4's and plywood. That bench is better, but it's still not a proper woodworking bench. I have built a nice handful of projects using these benches and the old fashioned plywood on sawhorses. But now I want to get more serious about my woodworking hobby, and I guess there's no better place to start than with a good, solid bench.

I have been researching woodworking bench types and reading all that I can find online and today I checked out Chris Schwarz's and Scott Landis's books on workbenches from the library. I've been watching every video I can find online pertaining to workbench design and construction. Now I just need to settle on a design, construction method, and materials. I'm thinking that something simple in design and construction but very solid will be the best course of action so I can grow my woodworking skills.

Hopefully I will get all this figured out very soon so I can purcahse the lumber and let it sit stickered in my garage shop to aclimate while my wife and I are on vacation, then construction can begin as soon as we return.

More to come….stay tuned.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> I have been woodworking now, off and on as a definite amateur, for about 4-5 years now. And in all that time, I have never really had a proper workbench. I purchased a "workbench" from a local store that I assembled and then found to be very wimpy and flimsy. I also purcahsed a set of brackets for a workbench kit from Home Depot that I built using 2×4's and plywood. That bench is better, but it's still not a proper woodworking bench. I have built a nice handful of projects using these benches and the old fashioned plywood on sawhorses. But now I want to get more serious about my woodworking hobby, and I guess there's no better place to start than with a good, solid bench.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing, read everything I could and watch video after video trying to figure out I wanted and needed. After about 6 months I finally decided to start. Now there is not enough time in the day to work on it as much as I like but I hope to get some time in the shop this weekend. Keep us posted and look forward to the pic's. Good Luck


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

DrJosh said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> I have been woodworking now, off and on as a definite amateur, for about 4-5 years now. And in all that time, I have never really had a proper workbench. I purchased a "workbench" from a local store that I assembled and then found to be very wimpy and flimsy. I also purcahsed a set of brackets for a workbench kit from Home Depot that I built using 2×4's and plywood. That bench is better, but it's still not a proper woodworking bench. I have built a nice handful of projects using these benches and the old fashioned plywood on sawhorses. But now I want to get more serious about my woodworking hobby, and I guess there's no better place to start than with a good, solid bench.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. I'm in a similar sort of spot and have been using a heavily reinforced student's desk as a bench. I've been thinking for a while about how I want to build my "real bench" and have been reading up too. Some other sources you might want to look into are:

1. taunton press's "the workbench book" - discusses some historic designs as well as more contemporary creations.
2. Schwarz's blog at the popular woodworking website - about every other post relates to workbenches somehow
3. fine woodworking's "new fangled workbench" - an innovative modern approach to working with both power and hand tools.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*Design Ideas*

As I read all the workbench design and construction information that I can get my hands on, I find myself gravitating toward the old English joiners style of work bench. Simplicity seems to be the main idea with these benches. All of my woodworking to date has been powertool woodworking, but I am trying to get into some handtool woodworking. To that end, I think that I will design an English (Nicholson) style bench with wide front and rear aprons, but not quite as wide as what is typically found in the historical examples. Christopher Schwarz's modern recreation of the Nicholson style workbench has been quite inspiring (http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Download+Free+Plans+For+The+Englishstyle+Workbench.aspx) as well as the hirstorical pics I've found online. 
!As I read all the workbench design and construction information that I can get my hands on, I find myself gravitating toward the old English joiners style of work bench. Simplicity seems to be the main idea with these benches. All of my woodworking to date has been powertool woodworking, but I am trying to get into some handtool woodworking. To that end, I think that I will design an English (Nicholson) style bench with wide front and rear aprons, but not quite as wide as what is typically found in the historical examples. Christopher Schwarz's modern recreation of the Nicholson style workbench has been quite inspiring (http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Download+Free+Plans+For+The+Englishstyle+Workbench.aspx) as well as the hirstorical pics I've found online.
















Hopefully I've have a basic sketch or sketchup drawing of my bench completed very soon. 
The workbench journey continues…..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *Design Ideas*
> 
> As I read all the workbench design and construction information that I can get my hands on, I find myself gravitating toward the old English joiners style of work bench. Simplicity seems to be the main idea with these benches. All of my woodworking to date has been powertool woodworking, but I am trying to get into some handtool woodworking. To that end, I think that I will design an English (Nicholson) style bench with wide front and rear aprons, but not quite as wide as what is typically found in the historical examples. Christopher Schwarz's modern recreation of the Nicholson style workbench has been quite inspiring (http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Download+Free+Plans+For+The+Englishstyle+Workbench.aspx) as well as the hirstorical pics I've found online.
> !As I read all the workbench design and construction information that I can get my hands on, I find myself gravitating toward the old English joiners style of work bench. Simplicity seems to be the main idea with these benches. All of my woodworking to date has been powertool woodworking, but I am trying to get into some handtool woodworking. To that end, I think that I will design an English (Nicholson) style bench with wide front and rear aprons, but not quite as wide as what is typically found in the historical examples. Christopher Schwarz's modern recreation of the Nicholson style workbench has been quite inspiring (http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Download+Free+Plans+For+The+Englishstyle+Workbench.aspx) as well as the hirstorical pics I've found online.
> ...


sounds like you have a plan
I´m looking forward to see the finished bench
good luck

Dennis


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*Knock-down Bench Idea*

Looking back at some old issues of Popular Woodworking magazine, I found an article by Megan Fitzpatrick and Christopher Schwarz where they built a Roubo-style bench out of LVL material. The article was very good, but because I'm not planning on building a Roubo bench, the thing that caught my attention was the fact that they made the bench a "knock-down" bench with half-lap joints and carriage bolts. This is a very interesting thought and I'm now thinking of how I might incorporate some knock-down aspects into my English syle workbench. Well, its time for hard & fast decision making, so I can buy the lumber before I head out on vacation that way the material can start to acclimate t my shop while I'm gone. More to come…


----------



## Sunrunner34 (Jul 1, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *Knock-down Bench Idea*
> 
> Looking back at some old issues of Popular Woodworking magazine, I found an article by Megan Fitzpatrick and Christopher Schwarz where they built a Roubo-style bench out of LVL material. The article was very good, but because I'm not planning on building a Roubo bench, the thing that caught my attention was the fact that they made the bench a "knock-down" bench with half-lap joints and carriage bolts. This is a very interesting thought and I'm now thinking of how I might incorporate some knock-down aspects into my English syle workbench. Well, its time for hard & fast decision making, so I can buy the lumber before I head out on vacation that way the material can start to acclimate t my shop while I'm gone. More to come…


I would be very interested in this project. I'm relocating to the garage little by little and would like a good sturdy knock down bench so i would have room for my wife's car. (a concession I had to make to use the garage) Good luck with this.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*Almost Ready to Begin*

I spent over an hour this afternoon in my local Home Depot. After picking through their stacks of construction grade lumber, I was able to bring home some of the straightest, clearest 2×6's and 2×12's that I could find. It's all now stacked and stickered in my garage shop to acclimate while my wife and I are oon vacation. When I return it will be on to start squaring, dressing the lumber and rough cutting the parts to size. Now that I have settled on a design, and I have the lumber purchased and in my shop, I'm very anxious and excited to get started on this workbench project.

In design matters, I've been trying to think of ways to make my English/Nicholson a knock-down bench and I've not been able to come up with a good way to do it (at least in my mind). Therefore, I've decided to make a rock-solid, regular bench without the knock-down option.

I'm not terribly adept with Sketchup, but I've sketched my bench on paper and I'm trying to convert my sketch into a Sketchup image. When/if I can get that accomplished, I'll post the Sketchup image.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*My Design/Plan*

Well, after much fiddling around with the design parameters and Sketchup (which I'm still pretty inexperienced at using), I have my "finalized" plan for my new workbench.



I had toyed with the idea of trying to make this bench a knock-down bench, but I had difficulty figuring out exactly how to make that work. So, this will be a permanant build using glue, screws, and half-lap joints to connect the legs and stretchers. The top is going to be a doubled up slab of 3/4" birch plywood with a 1/8" hardboard skin. The overall bech should come out to be approximately 34" high, 23" wide and 72" liong. Since this bech will spend almost its entire life again a wall in my garade shop, I still might loose the wide, rear apron and the apron(s) may get several holes drilled (at a later time) for holdfasts. Planing and squaring up the lumbers will begin this afternoon or possibly tomorrow. Any and all comments, thought, or constructive criticisms are welcome!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

DrJosh said:


> *My Design/Plan*
> 
> Well, after much fiddling around with the design parameters and Sketchup (which I'm still pretty inexperienced at using), I have my "finalized" plan for my new workbench.
> 
> ...


looks good. here are some pointers:

1. since you wish for a knock-down design - you could connect the long stretchers with bolds to the 2 legs, and when needed, you could take that apart into smaller parts that can be transported. better yet - add a dovetail angle on the ends of the stretchers to give you a bit more friction and holding power between the parts.

2. the top - its hard to see, but it looks like the lets are cut down to allow the top to nest in flush with the legs- not sure of sizes, but it makes the leg verticals look a bit narrow in those areas. again - for knock down - you could make the top as a part of it's own, and let it fit into dowels/tenons sticking up from the leg assemblies.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

DrJosh said:


> *My Design/Plan*
> 
> Well, after much fiddling around with the design parameters and Sketchup (which I'm still pretty inexperienced at using), I have my "finalized" plan for my new workbench.
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Somewhat similar to my bench.
I don't know what type of work you are going to do on this bench, but I would not want those wide aprons. If you want to add a vise they will be in the way. Or, maybe you don't want a vise. What will you use this for?

I'm building my bench right now as well. My top is 4 layers of 3/4 ply, with notches in the 3 bottom layers that form sockets for the legs to plug into. Then I am banding the top with maple 1×4, ripped down to 3" wide to match the top's thickness.


----------



## Tomw (Jul 25, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *My Design/Plan*
> 
> Well, after much fiddling around with the design parameters and Sketchup (which I'm still pretty inexperienced at using), I have my "finalized" plan for my new workbench.
> 
> ...


How often do you clamp something to your bench? I do this a lot, and those wide aprons would require a much larger clamp. If that's an issue, maybe you could let the top cantilever past the aprons a couple of inches to create a clampable surface. Having the legs and aprons recessed in this way might make standing close to the bench a little more comfortable, too. Just a thought.


----------



## dryhter (Jul 14, 2008)

DrJosh said:


> *My Design/Plan*
> 
> Well, after much fiddling around with the design parameters and Sketchup (which I'm still pretty inexperienced at using), I have my "finalized" plan for my new workbench.
> 
> ...


I am just curious why you are not using mortise and tenon joints. rabbeted joints joints just will not hold up over time. mortise and tenon joints can be pegged instead of glued and essentially knock down. Here is a link to a series of videos ( 1 of 9 )I made while making my work bench workbench

I am not trying to blow my own horn, but you may just want to reconsider, there is a reason why certain joints are used for certain applications. Good luck with what ever you decide.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*And so it begins...*

After letting the lumber I purchased get happy in my garage shop for the past 2 weeks, and playing around with and debating over various bench designs, I've officially started the process of building my new workbench. I decided on building a Nicholson-style workbench similar to the one in Chris Schwarz's book. This weekend, began the process by milling up the stock for the bench legs and aprons. The leg blanks ended up at 2.5+ inches thick and 5 inched wide. The aprons have been milled down to 1.25 inches thick and will end up 6 feet long and 10 inches wide when I finally get them cut to final dimensions.


After milling, dimensioning and laminating the leg blanks and planing the 2×12's for the aprons, I realized a few things:
1) The adage that you can never have too many clamps is so very true. I had to use every clamp in my shop to put adequate clamping pressure on the 4 leg blank laminations.
2) I discovered that I really like using hardwood handscrew clamps. I bought some 8" and 12" handscrews from Harbor Freight tools when I got a really good internet coupon. I was able to put some really apply some serious clamping pressure with them. 
3) Planing 8 foot long, southern yellow pine 2×12's by myself with a Ryobi 13" portable planer is a major pain in the butt. 
4) After planing so much lumber without dust collection, that is definitely the next item on my wish list.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

DrJosh said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> After letting the lumber I purchased get happy in my garage shop for the past 2 weeks, and playing around with and debating over various bench designs, I've officially started the process of building my new workbench. I decided on building a Nicholson-style workbench similar to the one in Chris Schwarz's book. This weekend, began the process by milling up the stock for the bench legs and aprons. The leg blanks ended up at 2.5+ inches thick and 5 inched wide. The aprons have been milled down to 1.25 inches thick and will end up 6 feet long and 10 inches wide when I finally get them cut to final dimensions.
> 
> ...


looking good so far, and good lessons learnt!

aside for extra clamps - cauls can really reduce the number of clamps needed for a particular glue up.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*A Little Re-Do*

When I decided that I wanted to build myself a workbench, I realized that this was going to be my first real big project and as such it would be a major learning process. That said, learning is a good thing, but realizing that I screwed something up and I needed to re-do a part was very frustrating. OK, so I've learned a ton about the process of milling and squaring rough and construction grade lumber. I've learning a fair amount about using project design and using Google Sketchup. What I learned the hard way just the other day is the old addage "Measure twice and cut once." I realized after the fact that I laid out and cut my half-laps on the wrong face of my bench legs. So I decided that I would simply purchase a couple of construction grade 4×4s and mill them up and build my bench with square legs. I now have all my parts milled, some parts are cut to length, and I'm ready to start some assembly. Here is a pic of my freshly milled, 3.25" square legs, and aprons that have been cut ready to go. 


The journey continues….


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

DrJosh said:


> *A Little Re-Do*
> 
> When I decided that I wanted to build myself a workbench, I realized that this was going to be my first real big project and as such it would be a major learning process. That said, learning is a good thing, but realizing that I screwed something up and I needed to re-do a part was very frustrating. OK, so I've learned a ton about the process of milling and squaring rough and construction grade lumber. I've learning a fair amount about using project design and using Google Sketchup. What I learned the hard way just the other day is the old addage "Measure twice and cut once." I realized after the fact that I laid out and cut my half-laps on the wrong face of my bench legs. So I decided that I would simply purchase a couple of construction grade 4×4s and mill them up and build my bench with square legs. I now have all my parts milled, some parts are cut to length, and I'm ready to start some assembly. Here is a pic of my freshly milled, 3.25" square legs, and aprons that have been cut ready to go.
> 
> ...


I'm reading a book about the continuous improvement culture at Toyota. In it, the author says that Toyota considers problems "jewels," because of the learning that they garner from solving each one. I feel like that about my woodworking experiences. As you've worked your way through each of the frustrations on your project, your thinking has changed. Now, as you approach a new project, you'll be able to perform at a different level than before. Bravo! Keep up the good work.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*Workbench Base Completed*

Well, it has been a while since I posted any update on my workbench build progress, but it has been in the high 90s with heat indexes in the 105+ range…so working in a non-climate controled garage shop was tough. I had to work in short bursts and that made for slow going in a one man shop. Anyway, I now have the base of my new workbench complete and I'm now building the top. The first pic shows the primary base construction.

This second pic shows the same base with a few extra ribs added in to give the top a little extra support in a tosion box type way. 

This is a glue and screws construction…not as elegant as mortice and tenon construction but it is sturdy and it will be a good bench t do my kind of projects on. Hopefully the next blog post will show the completed bench with the top installed.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *Workbench Base Completed*
> 
> Well, it has been a while since I posted any update on my workbench build progress, but it has been in the high 90s with heat indexes in the 105+ range…so working in a non-climate controled garage shop was tough. I had to work in short bursts and that made for slow going in a one man shop. Anyway, I now have the base of my new workbench complete and I'm now building the top. The first pic shows the primary base construction.
> 
> ...


Looking Good!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

DrJosh said:


> *Workbench Base Completed*
> 
> Well, it has been a while since I posted any update on my workbench build progress, but it has been in the high 90s with heat indexes in the 105+ range…so working in a non-climate controled garage shop was tough. I had to work in short bursts and that made for slow going in a one man shop. Anyway, I now have the base of my new workbench complete and I'm now building the top. The first pic shows the primary base construction.
> 
> ...


Making some real nice progress! Going to be Solid.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DrJosh said:


> *Workbench Base Completed*
> 
> Well, it has been a while since I posted any update on my workbench build progress, but it has been in the high 90s with heat indexes in the 105+ range…so working in a non-climate controled garage shop was tough. I had to work in short bursts and that made for slow going in a one man shop. Anyway, I now have the base of my new workbench complete and I'm now building the top. The first pic shows the primary base construction.
> 
> ...


Well, now, I believe that will be a fine bench. Not everyone has time to build a fine Europeon work bench. The base of mine is 2×4 construction and the top is laminated plywood and until I have time to build a nice bench mine does quite well. I will probably build a new top for mine very soon. Your bench looks fine to me.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

*The Finished Product...Almost*

Well after a long hiatus since my last blog post, I have made a lot of progress. It has been a long, sweltering, uncommonly hot summer here in Nashville, TN with temps in the 100 degree range with heat indexes of 105-110 degrees. Working in an open-air, non-climate controlled garage shop made it almost unhealthy to work on any project for long periods of time. And now that my semester has resumed at the university and my teaching duties are running full-steam ahead, I haven't had much time to work in the shop. Now that I have aired all of my excuses, I have finished my new workbench to a functional point. I constructed the top from 2 layers of birch plywood with a hardboard skin and edged with solid pine. 


I still plan to dril some holes for dogs/hold-downs in the top and front apron. I also plan to put a very simple vice on the left front of the bench. In order to do that, I'll need to find some time to lay out the position of the holes and mount hardware for the vice. I have some leftover southern yellow pine that I'll laminate a few pieces together to make a nice tick chop for the front vice jaw. In case anyone wonders, the type of vice that I'll attempt to mount will be a similar to the one show on the classic Nicholson bench:
 
Its not quite as finihed as I want it, but it is a funtional workbench and I will get the rest of the items done as soon as my teaching schedule allows me to get for shop time. And pretty soon, it will be time to start building Christmas presents.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

DrJosh said:


> *The Finished Product...Almost*
> 
> Well after a long hiatus since my last blog post, I have made a lot of progress. It has been a long, sweltering, uncommonly hot summer here in Nashville, TN with temps in the 100 degree range with heat indexes of 105-110 degrees. Working in an open-air, non-climate controlled garage shop made it almost unhealthy to work on any project for long periods of time. And now that my semester has resumed at the university and my teaching duties are running full-steam ahead, I haven't had much time to work in the shop. Now that I have aired all of my excuses, I have finished my new workbench to a functional point. I constructed the top from 2 layers of birch plywood with a hardboard skin and edged with solid pine.
> 
> ...


looks very cool, and useful once the dog holes are in for clamping and the vise installed.


----------

